# Guys have weird bodies



## ObeyTheSnarf (Nov 15, 2012)

I decided I needed to brush up on my male anatomy, so I started looking up photo references and drawing them.
Dudes are so weirdly shaped, and their nipples are strange, and their faces are a bitch to draw, god damn!!
I guess I really needed to do this, I really didn't have a good idea of how guys are built.
Anyone else have experiences like this?


----------



## Taralack (Nov 15, 2012)

I think the opposite, I have trouble drawing female bodies and faces well. 

eg:






*facedesk*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2012)

dicks look weird, like sad turkeys wearing turtlenecks who are embarrassed to be hanging out with a couple of nuts.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Nov 15, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> I think the opposite, I have trouble drawing female bodies and faces well.
> 
> eg:
> 
> ...



Would you mind if I critique that?  In terms of female anatomy.


----------



## Tigercougar (Nov 18, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> I decided I needed to brush up on my male anatomy, so I started looking up photo references and drawing them.
> Dudes are so weirdly shaped, and their nipples are strange, and their faces are a bitch to draw, god damn!!
> I guess I really needed to do this, I really didn't have a good idea of how guys are built.
> Anyone else have experiences like this?



 I've found this book indispensable in solving anatomy problems: Drawing the Human Body


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm painting a guy's face right now, and the thing thatjust....I hate... I hate so much, is the lips. Dude-lips are my ultimate bane of existence right now. I hate them so hard. Anatomy's a little different, but it's something you can get used to like anything else.


----------



## zhaoku (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I was practicing the other day and this was horribly created. 






I think I gagged a little seeing this again. GONNA PRACTICE MOAR!!!


----------



## Lhune (Nov 23, 2012)

zhaoku said:


> Yeah, I was practicing the other day and this was horribly created.
> 
> I think I gagged a little seeing this again. GONNA PRACTICE MOAR!!!



If I were you I would focus on real life subject matter and proportions. The stylization isn't helping your understanding, in fact it's probably slowing it down.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2012)

The reason you want to study real life proportions: the obvious problem is you're ignoring the shoulder proportions on a male. He totally loses his deltoids in the first one, the arms are fucked up proportionally on all of them. Anatomically they're all ignoring some kind of proportion...


----------



## TastesLikeCup (Nov 23, 2012)

I know that feel so much! My recommendation is mix it up between looking at real life refs and other artists work, it's good to see how it's supposed to be and home someone has taken it and made it their own.


----------



## TastesLikeCup (Nov 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The reason you want to study real life proportions: the obvious problem is you're ignoring the shoulder proportions on a male. He totally loses his deltoids in the first one, the arms are fucked up proportionally on all of them. Anatomically they're all ignoring some kind of proportion...



I feel like this is really harsh, it could've been said a lot nicer, not only is it discouraging to zhuako, who was just trying to make obeythesnarf, the original poster, feel better by showing them that they aren't the only one with this problem, but also you're discouraging the original poster, cause they're asking for advice and help, and all you're doing is tearing people down.


----------



## Ansitru (Nov 23, 2012)

TastesLikeCup said:


> I feel like this is really harsh, it could've been said a lot nicer, not only is it discouraging to zhuako, who was just trying to make obeythesnarf, the original poster, feel better by showing them that they aren't the only one with this problem, but also you're discouraging the original poster, cause they're asking for advice and help, and all you're doing is tearing people down.



Grow thicker skin?
That critique is pretty damn neutral.


----------



## Tigercougar (Nov 23, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The reason you want to study real life proportions: the obvious problem is you're ignoring the shoulder proportions on a male. He totally loses his deltoids in the first one, the arms are fucked up proportionally on all of them. Anatomically they're all ignoring some kind of proportion...



Would you also say that the heads are too small proportionately? They seem so to me...




TastesLikeCup said:


> I feel like this is really harsh, it could've been said a lot nicer, not only is it discouraging to zhuako, who was just trying to make obeythesnarf, the original poster, feel better by showing them that they aren't the only one with this problem, but also you're discouraging the original poster, cause they're asking for advice and help, and all you're doing is tearing people down.



Oh, I've seen critiques where people have been torn down. Arshes's critique is pretty gentle to be honest.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 23, 2012)

TastesLikeCup said:


> I feel like this is really harsh, it could've been said a lot nicer, not only is it discouraging to zhuako, who was just trying to make obeythesnarf, the original poster, feel better by showing them that they aren't the only one with this problem, but also you're discouraging the original poster, cause they're asking for advice and help, and all you're doing is tearing people down.



And you're not posting any real feedback at all so I think that's worse. You discourage by not giving any feedback and picking fights with people who are. 

Loomis is a good start for proportions





http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1305/1281971259_086ee40712.jpg


----------

